# WOOT its done!



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally got it up and moved my Birds. This website helps me alot on building it. Dont have the carpenter skillz but thanks you guys for sharing the links and showing pictures of your loft. This was basically from redrose with abit of a change to it. Just have partition in the middle to were my flyers are in the left side and my breeders on the right. And oh yeah...I would not have done it myself without the help of my brother inlaw 

Here are the picture of the loft.


----------



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are my nest boxes. Thanks Lovebirds for the instructions 









I also just got done with my trap today. Heres a picture of it up. 









As you can see my skills...measurements of it are off but i guess it'll work. Picture of the trap down.









Thanks again guys!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

NICE!. Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VERY nice! I think you did a TERRIFIC job!! Good going!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Man, That is awesome! You have mad skillz! It looks really nice. If I am going to build another loft it will be like that as well with 2 divisions so that I can keep prisoners properly.

p.s. Do you still have blue-prints? And are those Black Diamond pigeons?

rod


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

That is an excellent job! That's how it supposed to look! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic job. I know how it feels to have completed a project and have the birds in their new home. It looks really good. I am sure the birds will love it. 

George


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree you did a fabulous job on the loft  now just add some paint and enjoy your birds as they will give you a lifetime of pleasure


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice loft.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow... great job.. i especially like your nest boxes.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great job on the loft pare and nice looking breeders! The black cock seems to be the head bird of the bunch.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice..... very nice....... but their might be a problem on the roof in the long run.... why did you reveted the the roof panel on the downward bend instead of the upward.... cause thats where the water go run down and it might leak in the run.... the front roof is to short instead of over extending a few inches away so that the water drop away from your drop trap and the plyboard..... just a tougth..... but its very nice


----------



## pigeoncrazy (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice loft, good job. How long does it take you to finish it?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's wonderful. You guys did a great job.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks great
I like the way you did your trap, the fold down, very cool.

keep it up


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Bravo!!!​The worker of that loft looks like a professional to me...As far as I know once you put your mind to your hobby and have the passion to make everything right the first time you can accomplished all the work, task and challenge...Like I said, it is a project of a experienced carpenter...

Now *Lee*; show me what you did...


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow Great job!!! It looks like done by a pro...


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice job bud!!! keep us posted


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautifully done! Congratulations!

You have lovely birds too!

Bloodlines has an interesting point...

Also, is the roof metal? Will that be too hot in the summer? Do you have a Plan B for cooling...if necessary?

All the very BEST

Shi


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Quick question, can't the birds escape out of that trap?


----------

